# 30 minute meal break



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

The law says that everyone (except certain specific occupations) are entitled to a 30 minute meal break. Some supervisors are under the impression that this doesn't apply to us and are saying we are entitled to a 20 minute break. Anyone familiar with whether or not mass law excludes law enforcement from that provision?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Used to get that crap from certain supervisors as well, but chalked it up to one of the many miseries working for corrections.


----------

